# horse has white bumps on nose and around mouth



## alichawhittaker (Sep 11, 2010)

HI we have a horse not sure of age as he was rescued from a kill buyer but he is young probably around 1 withing the past 3 days he has developed these bumps on him my neighbor that is familiar with horses say it looks like warts. can anyone let me know he is in with 2 other horses purchased from the same sale they are around 2 but they dont show any signs of anything but should they be separated? any comments or ideas are appreciated thanks in advance!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

They look like regular old warts. Quite common in yearlings. At this point, if the other 2 are going to get them, they've already been exposed so it's better to keep them together and not stress them any farther. The stress of the sale and moving is probably all he needed for them to flare up. They'll clear up on their own in about a month.


----------

